# House update! :)



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm so sorry I haven't posted on SM as much as I have wanted, it's been very busy around here. I've been reading, laughing and crying with each of you and your posts. Oh how I love my SM family. 

If we aren't on FB together you may not know...... but within 48 hours of listing our house we had 3 offers! We are now under contract! Here is our current home that we are selling: Becky Parker with Hometown Realty: Listings Search . On that page you can click on the link on the right to see "more photos".

We also found the house of our dreams and late last night they accepted our offer :aktion033:. I wanted to share a picture of the house we hope to move to (still have to get through the inspections and get to the closing table). http://www.trulia.com/property/3112761579-3740-Curtis-St-Chester-VA-23831#photo-9. The pics aren't great, but we love this house. Have you ever visited Colonial Williamsburg, VA? It is and hour or so from our home and our favorite getaway. This house reminds me so much of Williamsburg! It's got the cutest little fenced in back yard, a waterfall with fish and a private lot. I do not like cleaning pee pads, so I think we will install a puppy door so Bella can go do her business in the yard. Do any of you use a doggy door? Anyway, I thought I wanted to live near water, but this house won my heart...it feels like home. I hope to eventually change the paint color to white with black shutters and a red door, but until then I will love it just the way it is  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my Bridget---you work fast! I could not get the first site to work??
Your new house is darling! How far from where you presently are is this new one?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Sandi, maybe this link will work better (this is the house we are selling) : http://www.trulia.com/property/3025204773-11324-Parrish-Creek-Ln-Midlothian-VA-23112

Our new house is about 15+ minutes south of here. My husbands Lab is relocating this year and the new house and new office will only be about 6 or so miles from each other. What a blessing! Oh and I cannot believe how fast everything has happend. I honestly figured it wouldn't sell and after 90 days we'd pull it off the market. We had about 9 or more showings in 3 days. It has been amazing!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - head spinning fast. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: That's amazing but also your old house looks perfect for a potential buyer. You've done such a beautiful job of decorating it that it looks like it's move in condition with nothing needed. This is so exciting. :chili::chili:I love the screened in eating area in your new house and the outdoors in bloom and summer should be beautiful. Great wood floors, plenty of rooms. Sounds terrific. We have fingers and paws crossed


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Sue  . Now I just need to talk you guys in to coming to Virginia for a weekend. Bella would love play time with Tyler and it would be so much fun to take them to Colonial Williamsburg!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! that is great  your new place looks just darling. I am so happy for you. I have my apt. up for a week. Two showing so far. Hope I am as lucky as you selling.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Maureen  . I hope your apartment sells really fast too. It's no fun keeping it looking all "perfect" for the showings. We are real people who have dogs...not easy to go for spotless all the time lol  .


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, you do move fast. Wow. Your new house does remind me of the charm of Williamsburg. Growing up we spent many vacations there. In fact, I have a picture on my bookcase of me at about 4 or 5 years old in a tri-corner hat with my grandmother. Hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Karen  . Your God puppy is going to love having a backyard and (hopefully) a doggy door. I hope you guys will come for a visit sometime and can go to Williamsburg. I could sit with your Bella and you and your DH could enjoy a day trip. I'm sure it would be fun for you to go down memory lane. How lucky you are to have that picture with your Grandmother. My Grandma and I went several years ago, but I didn't think to take a photo of us together, now she is unable to go there. We have so many wonderful memories there. Williamsburg is such a beautiful place. It's where my DH and renewed our wedding vows. I hope to have our home feel like a Williamsburg B&B. It will be the official SM B&B for our SM family wanting to tour Virginia  .


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Both houses look awesome to me! Now Bella can run and play in her own fenced yard!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, you're house looks like a model home! The new one is amazing...I saw what looks like a sun room (with a table in it)? That would be my dream quilting area! Like being outside...which is where I always want to be : ) Sure wish we had greenery like that here in Vegas, lol! I hope you get it : )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I think you already know how excited and happy I am for you and your little family. I know that you can't wait for the house to close and to get into your new place.

YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow Bridget, I love the house. I got lost for 20 minutes looking at other houses in the area. I have been looking for a house for months and am so discouraged that I feel like just moving out of California. I keep wondering what it would be like to live in Virginia. From what I see, we could buy a beautiful house for what the down payment on a simply adequate house here. I am seriously wondering if California is really worth it.

But, huge congratulations to you. I it be a wonderful home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! I can't believe your house sold in 48 hrs. I thought our house sold fast in 30 days. Packing really sucks!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's great!! Good luck....hope all goes well with the home your interested in!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bridget, that's wonderful! Your new house is fabulous and it's so great that your house sold so quickly. I have been to Colonial Williamsburg about a dozen times and absolutely love the area.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bridget, that is AWESOME news!!! Everything happens in the right timing  hope the rest of the selling/buying process goes smoothly for you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget.. doesn't surprise me you home sold so quickly( well maybe a bit that it was THAT fast LOL ) .... it certainly is in pristine condition!! 

Your new home is so charming and inviting! Can see why you fell in love with it! Hope the buying process moves on quickly and we can soon see all the fabulous things I know you'll be doing to it to make it "Yours"!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Carole  . My DH is so scared about Bella having access to a fenced yard. He is so afraid she will either find a way out or someone will come and taker her. I think it is going to take a while for him to get enough confidence to allow her to use a doggy door to the outside. Until then I guess she & Mommy and Daddy will just have lots of outdoor time together.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I need to figure out how to multi-quote replies lol!

Thank you Lydia  . Normally our home does not look anywhere near that clean lol! I love colors and decided to go with neutral walls everywhere for selling/staging - that seems to be what buyers like. The outdoor room is an open air screened porch (no doors - just open access to the yard). I love your idea of using it as a sunroom for crafting though. Might have to go on my dream to do list  .

Oh Lynn thank you for all of your support. I really am so excited to get everything moved. I'm one of "those" people who is always waiting for something to go wrong, so it will be such a relief when we finally close and have our first night in our new home. It really is the sweetest place and has the most relaxing energy. I don't know how to explain it....it just felt right. Bella will be so happy with that little yard and the hard wood floors throughout will be a great blessing on my allergies  .

Sylvia - isn't looking at houses addictive? I have never been to California, so I don't know what it is like out there. I do recall being stunned (when as a mortgage loan processor) I reviewed my first appraisals from the left coast. Wow is it expensive out there! Maybe your salaries are much higher too? Virginia is a lovely state, though I admit I wished I live in Myrtle Beach, SC or coastal Florida. We are about an hour or so from Washington DC, the beach or the mountains....and we have 4 seasons. If you ever want to come visit and check things out. We would love to have you as our guest  .

Kathy I am so surprised that our house got so much interest ~ I totally did not expect it! Congrats on selling your home in 30 days...what a blessing! Oh and I am not looking forward to the packing lol! We don't have a lot of things, but ugggh!

Thank you Barbara! I hope it all goes smoothly...so scary making such big changes in our life.

Thank you Maggie. Feel free to come back to Virginia and visit Williamsburg again soon. Fluffs and humans welcome in our home  .

Thank you Marisa! I believe in divine timing also. Would you believe everything came together on my late Dads birthday weekend? My nephews, Bella and I went to the cemetary after we toured the home for the first time. I wept just a little as I told him that I'd found the home of my dreams. Our home was paid for mostly by the life insurance my Daddy worked SO hard to leave us. We didn't have much growing up, but he wanted to make sure he left us that gift. He would have loved seeing my reaction to the little waterfall in the backyard ~ I was a bit like a child I think  . It really felt like he was in heaven looking after his baby girl again.

Thank you so much Terry  . It looks so nice and clean around here....really weird actually lol! The home inspection is schedule for Tuesday....praying we don't get any unwelcomed surprises!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you Carole  . My DH is so scared about Bella having access to a fenced yard. He is so afraid she will either find a way out or someone will come and taker her. I think it is going to take a while for him to get enough confidence to allow her to use a doggy door to the outside. Until then I guess she & Mommy and Daddy will just have lots of outdoor time together.


One thing you may want to think about with a doggy door - other critters can come in, too, not just Bella. I've heard lots of stories locally about squirrels, raccoons and skunks using doggy doors to get into homes. :w00t: If you have critters in the area, you may want to talk to your new neighbors about their experiences.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Uggh...very good point Maggie! It is a wooded area so I'd be terrified a snake or something could get in. Looks like we will not be doing that! I'm not a fan of the pee pad pad being in the laundry room, so maybe we could convert the pantry into a pee pad zone and install a little doggie door on that? We don't need the pantry for storage space .


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you considered putting doggie bells on the back door? Mine are all trained to ring - even the puppy. Every time you go out, take her paws and help her to ring the bell, then praise! This way she can still go out. (I also worry that the doggies door might be rough on her hair.) I also have a pee pad by the back door, just in case I miss hearing the bell.
Because our fluffs are so small, I always watch them when they are outside and I keep an eye on the sky just in case there's a hawk or owl searching for prey. I've never seen any hawks near our house, but have seen them in the area.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you Maureen  . I hope your apartment sells really fast too. It's no fun keeping it looking all "perfect" for the showings. We are real people who have dogs...not easy to go for spotless all the time lol  .


 Actually I am keeping it to perfection :thumbsup:, we moved out into the condo that we bought for hubby to use for his business. It happens to have 2 bed two bath also, just not as big. Makes life a lot easier that way. Anyone want a condo? LOL # PH1408 819 HAMILTON ST, EIGHT.ONE.NINE, Vancouver - For Sale - V997614 - Les Twarog & Sonja Pederson - RE/MAX Crest Realty (Westside)


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

that new house is gorgeous! the pics of your old house wouldn't work with that first link. ozzie and lisa want to know if they can move in too..:innocent:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, talk about fast. Love the house you are buying.....congratulations!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bridget, I am so happy for you! And, I love your new home! Congratulations!

I think I mentioned in another thread or post that I had a strong feeling you would be able to sell your house and buy the new one faster than you might think ... so, I am not surprised.

I am so thrilled for you, Bridget ... that your dream house ... is now a dream come true!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I love it Bridget! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

ckanen2n said:


> Have you considered putting doggie bells on the back door? Mine are all trained to ring - even the puppy. Every time you go out, take her paws and help her to ring the bell, then praise! This way she can still go out. (I also worry that the doggies door might be rough on her hair.) I also have a pee pad by the back door, just in case I miss hearing the bell.
> Because our fluffs are so small, I always watch them when they are outside and I keep an eye on the sky just in case there's a hawk or owl searching for prey. I've never seen any hawks near our house, but have seen them in the area.


I think I have lost the doggy door battle before it has even begun. DH says Bella cannot be outside without one of us aware that she is out there...and I respect his fears for her. If something happend to her, it would break our hearts, so better safe than sorry. Now to find alternative indoor potty pad area options lol .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Actually I am keeping it to perfection :thumbsup:, we moved out into the condo that we bought for hubby to use for his business. It happens to have 2 bed two bath also, just not as big. Makes life a lot easier that way. Anyone want a condo? LOL # PH1408 819 HAMILTON ST, EIGHT.ONE.NINE, Vancouver - For Sale - V997614 - Les Twarog & Sonja Pederson - RE/MAX Crest Realty (Westside)


 
You are so lucky to have been able to move out for all the showings! Your home is absolutely beautiful. Wish we could have traded lol  . Oh Bella's bark is too loud for us to have moved into a condo ~ I love them, but she is VERY loud ...ugggh.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> that new house is gorgeous! the pics of your old house wouldn't work with that first link. ozzie and lisa want to know if they can move in too..:innocent:


 
Thank you  . Please tell Ozzie and Lisa that you guys are welcome any time. They'd love the warm Virginia weather and Bella would love having pals to play with :wub:.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Bridget, I am so happy for you! And, I love your new home! Congratulations!
> 
> I think I mentioned in another thread or post that I had a strong feeling you would be able to sell your house and buy the new one faster than you might think ... so, I am not surprised.
> 
> I am so thrilled for you, Bridget ... that your dream house ... is now a dream come true!


Thank you so much! I think you did have a bit of intuition on this one...I should have listened to you! I love this house but I am afraid to get my hopes up too much until we actually close. Just nervous something might stand in our way. Hoping to close at the end of May though  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> I love it Bridget! Congratulations!!!


Thank you Robin


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love your new home! its so quaint! Lots of room but still cozy! so when do you move in??? ?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Janene  . It was built in the 70's so the rooms are very small in this house. Definetly going to be cozy lol! We have the inspection tomorrow (at both houses), so if all goes well, we should be moved by the 1st week of June. The sellers at that property make me edgy ~ they seem kind of off somehow. I guess I just don't trust them. They even allowed another offer to come in AFTER they'd verbally agreed on ours ...not cool  . Anyway, our offer is good and everything is moving forward, but I have to say I'm kind of waiting for that house to fall through. Just got a weird vibe about that I guess. Time will tell....


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful new house. How wonderful that the other one sold so fast. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you Janene  . It was built in the 70's so the rooms are very small in this house. Definetly going to be cozy lol! We have the inspection tomorrow (at both houses), so if all goes well, we should be moved by the 1st week of June. The sellers at that property make me edgy ~ they seem kind of off somehow. I guess I just don't trust them. They even allowed another offer to come in AFTER they'd verbally agreed on ours ...not cool  . Anyway, our offer is good and everything is moving forward, but I have to say I'm kind of waiting for that house to fall through. Just got a weird vibe about that I guess. Time will tell....


Oh, that's not good. I always trust my inner gut feeling. Hmmm. Maybe you should surreptitiously keep looking at other houses around there. I do believe that what's meant to be, will be so if that house is meant for you, it will be yours, Bridget. Otherwise there's something better for you.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope everything works out for you! I am just beginning to look at houses (first time) and am already stressing out lol!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you so much! I think you did have a bit of intuition on this one...I should have listened to you! I love this house but I am afraid to get my hopes up too much until we actually close. Just nervous something might stand in our way. Hoping to close at the end of May though  .





Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you Janene  . It was built in the 70's so the rooms are very small in this house. Definetly going to be cozy lol! We have the inspection tomorrow (at both houses), so if all goes well, we should be moved by the 1st week of June. The sellers at that property make me edgy ~ they seem kind of off somehow. I guess I just don't trust them. They even allowed another offer to come in AFTER they'd verbally agreed on ours ...not cool  . Anyway, our offer is good and everything is moving forward, but I have to say I'm kind of waiting for that house to fall through. Just got a weird vibe about that I guess. Time will tell....


Hmmm. I don't like reading how the sellers are acting. Where is your real estate agent with all of this?

Question ... When you shared the website of the house you want to buy ... I thought I saw that the house next door, to the house you want, is on sale, too? Or, did I read something wrong there? If so, I guess I would ask why they are selling, too. 

I don't mean to sound like such a bummer on this now. I just don't want to see your dream house endng up to be a nightmare.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for caring enough to stay in touch with me on all of this. To be honest, I'm a bit uneasy about the whole thing. The people who are buying our home are 1st time homebuyers and are very much in love with our house. They are doing everything they can to get this house and I really respect the efforts that they are making. They have already had the inspection and today is the appraisal. I'm concerned that our house my not appraise for the price they offered (so we'd have to lower our sales price) ... let's hope not. 

The house we are trying to buy....ugggh! I love the house but boy it does not feel right to me. We have the inspection there today and I kind of wish something big would come up so they won't fix it ~ then we'll be out of that contract. I just do not trust these people. Our agent thinks I'm making too big a deal out of things and that it will all work out fine. She said that they put in an offer on a house and they are waiting to hear back. Their agent sent our Realtor a note saying "pray they accept the offer" (on the house the sellers want to buy). That makes me think that he's not certain they'll move out either! Anyway, I have set up appointments for Sunday to tour other houses (in case we need it). I'll let yall know how it all turns out  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending up a "wisdom prayer" for you Bridget---just stay calm & let it fall where it may (easier advice to dispense than rc'v.). Some of my biggest blessings were God's denials to me! Sweet thoughts to you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Sandi. It is definetly time to put this in Gods hands and I'm totally okay with him denying all of this of me if it is in His will. I just need to remember to stay out of His way. BTW, I've been thinking about you and hope you are feeling better very, very soon! Hugs to you and the babies.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. Hopefully, you will know one way or another really soon about the house you want to buy. I'm also getting a bad feeling about the sellers of that house. It sounds like they are playing games. If they have changed their mind about selling, it would be nice if they were upfront about it and let you know.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget, way back when we were house hunting, we had two major disappointments on homes we really loved.... but deals fell thru. Then we heard about this home we now have ( word of mouth..no realtor) and though we did have some 'glitches' that made me feel we'd lose this one too...they all worked out and we got it. 
Though the house itself is just 'basic' ..nothing special..I LOVE the location and property. The rooms are small which is fine with us, and it has served us well. Built in late 60s .. we've had to upgrade insulation/windows, etc. and the normal ...everything that can break-down has!! LOL .. I still love living here. 
If this home you are seeking is meant to be...it will happen...if not then it just means your 'meant-to-be' is out there waiting for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Terry  . We had the home inspection yesterday at the new house and it did not go very well. There appears to be some major damage to the floor joists (possibly $6000+ worth of repairs needed), possible need for mold/mildew treatment in the crawl space, the roof may only have 5 years left on it and does need some repairs and a bunch of other more "minor" things. My DH is not comfortable with this house any more, and I have to say I agree with him. He is sending our note to the realtor to let her know we want out of that one (and we hope to get to keep our $1000 deposit since the repairs needed are so extensive). Looks like we may be looking for another house  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you Terry  . We had the home inspection yesterday at the new house and it did not go very well. There appears to be some major damage to the floor joists (possibly $6000+ worth of repairs needed), possible need for mold/mildew treatment in the crawl space, the roof may only have 5 years left on it and does need some repairs and a bunch of other more "minor" things. My DH is not comfortable with this house any more, and I have to say I agree with him. He is sending our note to the realtor to let her know we want out of that one (and we hope to get to keep our $1000 deposit since the repairs needed are so extensive). Looks like we may be looking for another house  .


So sorry Bridget, the right one will come along!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so happy you found out NOW---esp. about the mold problem. God is good!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, after a morning of real estate back and forth, we have been informed that we cannot cancel our contract. I'm beyond frustrated. We are not comfortable at all with this house. The repairs are extensive. Basically the seller is saying they will hire professional contractors to correct all of the issues, so we have no valid out clause  . The roof may only be good for a few more years and legally they are only required to fix the little bit that shows damage. A roof replacement is not something we budgeted for. How on earth can anyone buy a home and know what repairs will be needed BEFORE submitting an offer? That's what the inspection is for. I'm definetly rethinking a career in real estate...maybe that was the greater purpose to all of this?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Well, after a morning of real estate back and forth, we have been informed that we cannot cancel our contract. I'm beyond frustrated. We are not comfortable at all with this house. The repairs are extensive. Basically the seller is saying they will hire professional contractors to correct all of the issues, so we have no valid out clause  . The roof may only be good for a few more years and legally they are only required to fix the little bit that shows damage. A roof replacement is not something we budgeted for. How on earth can anyone buy a home and know what repairs will be needed BEFORE submitting an offer? That's what the inspection is for. I'm definetly rethinking a career in real estate...maybe that was the greater purpose to all of this?


I thought if you had the offer conditional upon the home inspection, then if something showed up you didn't like, you could opt out of the deal. It sounds fishy that they say you still have to take the house. Maybe you should talk to a lawyer.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought the same thing Kathy. It was contingent on the inspection, but the wording on the contract states the sellers have the right to correct the repairs  . Apparently you can't even just give up the deposit ($1000) .... they can still turn around and basically sue you for breach. Lesson to us all.... never allow the pre-printed wording on a contract to state that the sellers get to fix the problem. A buyer should always have the right to walk away after a formal inspection indicates serious property defects.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I thought the same thing Kathy. It was contingent on the inspection, but the wording on the contract states the sellers have the right to correct the repairs  . Apparently you can't even just give up the deposit ($1000) .... they can still turn around and basically sue you for breach. Lesson to us all.... never allow the pre-printed wording on a contract to state that the sellers get to fix the problem. A buyer should always have the right to walk away after a formal inspection indicates serious property defects.


Wow, that just doesn't seem right


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree Kathy  .


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Sending up a "wisdom prayer" for you Bridget---just stay calm & let it fall where it may (easier advice to dispense than rc'v.). Some of my biggest blessings were God's denials to me! Sweet thoughts to you.


 
*Great Post. I Understand it well.*
*Wishing you the best dear. Some things are never ment to be.*
*Good Luck. Nickee**
*Something good will come your way.*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bridget, does this mean the sellers make the repairs, then have it inspected again at their cost? I too always thought that if an inspection didn't go well, the buyer could walk. I really hate you're going through this.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree with Kathy-- I think I'd talk to a real estate lawyer. Make sure he/she specializes in real estate issues. I think I'd also fire my realtor-- the verbage in the contract should have been more closely spelled out to you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh trust me yall, I wish I were wrong on this one. One of my very best friends went through this same situation with her home....how could I have forgotten that?!!!! She and I spoke a few hours ago and she reminded me that they too were at threat of a lawsuit for "breach" (for lack of a better term). She had major mold infestation and it was very costly  . I also contacted another dear friend (who happens to manage a competing real estate firm) and she indicated that for the most part it is true, if the buyer is willing to pay for EVERYTHING, then you are kind of stuck. You can sometimes fight to get out of it, but until the seller chooses to release you from the contract (which could be a very long and complicated process) you are unable to purchase another property. That would mean that the buyers for our home (who have been incredible to work with thus far) would lose this house and they are even first time home buyers. They should not have to lose out because of our situation. I just do not want to do that to them. Besides, it may not even work and we could still get sued. Oh and the buyers who are planning to purchase our house offered over asking price. 

So, our best hope at this point is to have the sellers repair every single thing on the inspection report and yall....it is expensive and lengthy. They are a young couple with an infant and this breaks my heart for them. I don't think they truly have an understanding of how high these estimates are going to be. I'm hoping that they won't want to do everything and they'll just cancel our contract. If not, then they'll be repairing every item on the inspection report and oh yes, we will have to pay another inspector to come back out and re-inspect the areas again.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Bridget, I'm so sorry that the house buying process has been spoiled for you. This should be an exciting time, not a nightmare!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Kathy. This is such a good opportunity for me to learn to put my trust in God. I am not good at giving up control and yet control is such an illusion anyway  . I really am re-evaluating my desire to become a licensed real estate agent though. I am nearly done with my coursework, but I have to say all of this seems so awful that I'm just not sure if I'd want to be a part of these kinds of things.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget... is the sale ( to you) contigent upon obtaining a mortgage? 
Often Banks frown on much of this business of mold... maybe this would be another way to approach this?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Terry, we are taking out a small mortgage for this purchase. You've given me something to think about with the mold issue. So thank you!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh man..! Talk about stressful  I really hope everything works out.... In this case, hopefully u can get out of this contract.. I too thought u could just walk after these inspections.. Isn't that the whole point?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I too thought u could just walk after these inspections.. Isn't that the whole point? Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I thought that was the point of inspections also, but it doesn't look that way. It almost feels like you should pay for an inspection (about $320+) and then make an offer on a house. Who could afford to do that only to have your offers rejected by sellers? Anyway.... we are supposed to meet with the mold guy today and he is also the one who will look at the floor joists and structure to give us an estimate on repair expenses. I hope these sellers will decide it's too costly to sell to us and back out. I think if that happens my DH and I will only be looking at new and nearly new homes. I love the character of the older places, but with what we are learning about real estate contracts/law, it's just to risky for us financially. We don't particulary like the look of these new home subdivisions, but I do think it's the better long term option for us. What a mess...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe Myrtle Beach is becoming more in focus? Maybe get a place there & camp out in an outhouse :wacko1: near DH's job during the week until 25 more years or so? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I knew I loved you Sandi  ! An outhouse seems a bit more charming to me right now than a house without a floor! Oh this is a journey that is teaching me much patience  .


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I thought that was the point of inspections also, but it doesn't look that way. It almost feels like you should pay for an inspection (about $320+) and then make an offer on a house. Who could afford to do that only to have your offers rejected by sellers? Anyway.... we are supposed to meet with the mold guy today and he is also the one who will look at the floor joists and structure to give us an estimate on repair expenses. I hope these sellers will decide it's too costly to sell to us and back out. I think if that happens my DH and I will only be looking at new and nearly new homes. I love the character of the older places, but with what we are learning about real estate contracts/law, it's just to risky for us financially. We don't particulary like the look of these new home subdivisions, but I do think it's the better long term option for us. What a mess...


Bridget, I hope for your sake they back out too. Or if they don't, then I hope they at least get everything taken care of for you... including that roof!!

I am glad you posted about this as I am a potential-first-time-homeowner, and there may be some other SM members looking to move too.... we are looking to buy either this summer or next, and all this stuff scares me so much!! I will make sure that if the inspection doesn't go as well as we hope, that we can still back out... 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I had no idea that they would put in a clause like that. I will be checking anything I get coming up for sure. 

It could be that your nervousness of the people you were buying from has scared you enough to not want to go through with it. But when they are gone they are gone......you may still love the house. Older houses always have some issues and if it will be all taken care of it may end up being the perfect house for you. But I really feel for you. When I got the last apt. I regretted it when I went for inspection. Just realized in my rush that I had chosen incorrectly. Mainly the location. 

Keep us posted, hope it all works out for you well in the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm surprised your realtor didn't suggest a kick out clause- which would allow you to back out with your deposit refunded upon these type of issues (ie: bad inspection, can't get financing; need to sell other house, etc). I'd check with an attorney and see if there's a loophole, and most certainly get another realtor going forward. Your realtor needs to represent you and do what's best for you. Good luck- I can't imagine how frustrated and trapped you must feel.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I should caveat that is how it is in this state (last two purchases we had a kick out) Maybe it varies from state to state. Again- best of luck!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, I'm so sorry you are going through all this. I hope you find a way out of this contract.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have so many thoughts going through my mind about this now. 

First, I am stunned you cannot get out of the contract after that kind of inspection. I say that kind of inspection ... because it does not seem like one simple thing or two is wrong.

I take the mold issue alone seriously ... because I have ended up with pneumonia and in the hospital for almost two weeks ... due to a mold issue that was not even in our home. So, that alone, would be cause for me to get out of that contract. Or, at the least ... I would have an attorney insist that a concrete guarantee be written up ... that any mold in that house was cleaned up 100%. I do know, that home owners who know that their home has mold, and do not disclose that their home has mold at the time the house is listed on the market to be sold ... that in many states, the seller can be sued. 

I hope your real estate agent is assertive in helping you with all of this. It is stressful enough selling your home ... and, buying another home (on the top of the list for stress) without having to worry about these other issues. 

And, again ... IF the house next door to the one you have a contract on, is also selling ... I think I would want to know why. 

Bridget, I am sorry if I sound so negative. I don't mean to be. You know that I felt so positive about this in the beginning. And, I would still love to see things work out for you with this house ... as long as you truly feel comfortable with your agent making sure you don't get, you know what, in the end.

Whatever happens ... I still believe you will move into the house of your dreams.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I have so many thoughts going through my mind about this now.
> 
> First, I am stunned you cannot get out of the contract after that kind of inspection. I say that kind of inspection ... because it does not seem like one simple thing or two is wrong.
> 
> ...


I too thought that if the inspection does not go through you could back out of the contract. Geez we could have refused to close on the house if there was a problem and it is a new house. The roof would not be that much of a problem for me depending on the price of the house. You cannot expect an old house to come with a brand new roof. But the mold issue is serious. I remember that this question was in the disclosure form when we sold our house in Houston.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

CorkieYorkie;2419450 I am glad you posted about this as I am a potential-first-time-homeowner said:


> I'm so glad that this thread will help you in making informed choices when choosing your new home. That's one of the things I love most about this forum, we help each other with life things in general, not just our beautiful fluffs  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> It could be that your nervousness of the people you were buying from has scared you enough to not want to go through with it. But when they are gone they are gone......you may still love the house. Older houses always have some issues and if it will be all taken care of it may end up being the perfect house for you. :thumbsup:


Thank you so much for saying that. We are nervous, but there is truly something special about this house. I know that sounds crazy, but it has a charm that I can't even describe. It truly feels like our forever home. So I guess I'm of 2 minds (not surprising since I'm a true Gemini lol). Part of me wants to walk away and not look back. The other part of me feels connected to the house in some divine way...like it's supposed to be ours. My hope is that if everything is truly completed (and re-inspected by our inspectors), then we will be getting a beautiful older home with many of the renovations already taken care of for us. I honestly don't know what the best thing is to hope for at this point.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

cheekyradish said:


> I'm surprised your realtor didn't suggest a kick out clause- which would allow you to back out with your deposit refunded upon these type of issues (ie: bad inspection, can't get financing; need to sell other house, etc). I'd check with an attorney and see if there's a loophole, and most certainly get another realtor going forward. Your realtor needs to represent you and do what's best for you. Good luck- I can't imagine how frustrated and trapped you must feel.


I am quite surprised that we weren't protected better in our contract also. This agent is someone who has worked for so many people in our family (and we've worked with her before). I even had planned to get my license and work with her  . I am quickly learning that you must look out for yourself. No matter how much you trust your agent. Right now, we are gathering estimates/inspections and submitting an itemized repair list. Legally we have to do that. If the sellers don't back out after seeing the dollar values, then we will probably proceed with the repairs (that our specialists will supervise and re-inspect). If for any reason we get the feeling our best interest is not being protected in the repair process, I would imagine we will contact a lawyer at that point and have the whole thing halted. You legally have to "try" to resolve defects, so we are proceeding this way to protect ourselves from future "breach" lawsuits.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> Bridget, I'm so sorry you are going through all this. I hope you find a way out of this contract.


Thank you Karen . :wub: I think about you often and hope your spirit is healing. I know how much you must miss your Mom. Big hugs.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just keep reminding yourself that at the end of all of this....and repairs are made....you will have "respected" the history of this house and all the people that have lived there before you. If the owners do not chose to do repairs....and you get out of contract....you still have learned a life lesson that will only help you in the future. It will be so exciting to see how you turn this house into your home...if you get the chance. Prayers continue for wisdom and guidance in this situation!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I take the mold issue alone seriously ... because I have ended up with pneumonia and in the hospital for almost two weeks ... due to a mold issue that was not even in our home. So, that alone, would be cause for me to get out of that contract. Or, at the least ... I would have an attorney insist that a concrete guarantee be written up ... that any mold in that house was cleaned up 100%. ..... I hope your real estate agent is assertive in helping you with all of this. .... And, again ... IF the house next door to the one you have a contract on, is also selling ... I think I would want to know why.
> 
> Bridget, I am sorry if I sound so negative. I don't mean to be. You know that I felt so positive about this in the beginning. And, I would still love to see things work out for you with this house ... as long as you truly feel comfortable with your agent making sure you don't get, you know what, in the end. Whatever happens ... I still believe you will move into the house of your dreams.


Thank you so much. I apologize for forgetting to answer your question about the house next door being for sale. The house isn't for sale though. There was one across the street (at the bottom of the hill across the road) that appears to be a rental. Maybe that was the sign you noticed? 

The mold is a very big concern for me. I have a lot of health issues and will NOT be playing games with that at all. I met with one mold guy yesterday and got his findings on it. It sounded like it needed to be treated in the crawl but by removing the duct work, air handler, sealing vents... (pretty much emptying out the crawl space and starting over) and grading the property effectively, then they will be able to treat the mold easily and it will be guaranteed for life. The inspector still needs to go inside the home and check a couple of areas to though, so I'm not finished with those estimates yet. We are also bringing out another mold specialist on Tuesday (along with a roofer, chimney guy and possibly a plumber), so we will go through the entire inspections again and find out his plan of action for the repairs. We'll compare the two and determine what we are the most comfortable with. I'm OCD, so trust me, I will not be playing games with mold. I'm so sorry to hear that you went through such illness as a result of it. Mold is common, but a very scary thing.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> The roof would not be that much of a problem for me depending on the price of the house. You cannot expect an old house to come with a brand new roof.


We have offered $197,000 for the house (which was basically the top of our budget), but that was before we found out the roof may only have a few years left. I was surprised to learn that after learning the roof condition that you couldn't either walk away or have it replaced. You can actually only require that any damaged areas be repaired, but that is so temporary. Again I wonder the true benefit of having an inspection after submitting an offer on a home. It seems like you need the inspection first so you can determine how much you can truly afford to offer on a house. Ugggh.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's what it says in Illinois - at least what it said when I sold my mom's house two years ago. This wording is from the offer package and the amendment to the offer referring to the inspection for structural, mechanical, roof and, in our case, windows. 

"Unless Seller and Buyer mutually agree within five [5] days from such submission as to how (and by whom) such items shall be remedied, after which, for the next two [2] days, the Buyer shall have the right to terminate this contract (and have Buyer's earnest money refunded)."

The word "submission" refers to providing a written report to the seller. So in our standard contract, you have to come to agreement on how to remedy and if the buyer isn't satisfied with that, they can walk away. The mold inspection was similarly worded. Hopefully your offer includes something similar.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's the basic part of our contract  .Seller hereby grants to Purchaser the right to have the Property inspected by firm(s) selected by the purchaser at Purchaser's expense and to request repair and/or repair credit oldefects reveiled .lnspections miy include, but are not limited to, all structural and building components and systems, radon gas, underground st-orage tanks, soil condition, environmental testing and engineering studies. The term "defects" as
-used in thiJparagraph s[all mean (i) a condition which impairs the normal stability, safety or use of any improvements (buildings) oi the property, or (ii) damage to any part of the improvements, but shall exclude any cosmetic flaws, aniiquateO- systems or grandfathered components that are in working order but would not comply with current building code if constructed or ins--talled today. Purchaser shall provide Seller with an inspection report, cost of repairs and a written request for repair and/or repair
credit of such defects NO LATER THAN: [select one]: i L4 days after this Agreement is fully executed by the parties ... Purchaser shall provide Seller with an inspection report, cost of repairs and a written request for repair and/or repair
credit for such defects no later than ten (10) days after this Agreement is fully executed by ihe parties. lf purchaser has not submitted the inspection report, cost of repairs and a written request for repairs -and/or repair credit for such defects to Seller by said date, then Purchaser waives the right to request repairs and/or a repair credit, agrees that the​
present condition​​​​of the Property is satisfactory, and will proceed to Settlement in accordance with lhe purchase Agreement. Seller shall respond in writing to Purchaser's repair request within seven (7) days of its receipt (the "Negotiation Period"). lf Seller agrees in writing to accept such request, then the parties shali proteed to setlement. lf Seller does not respond in writing within the Negotiation Period, then Seller shall be deemed to have rejected Purchaser's repair request.​
At​​​​any time during the Negotiation Period, (i) Purchaser shall have the right to accept in writing Seller's currenly offered repairs and/or repair credit and the parties shall proceed to settlement, and (ii) Seller shall have the right to agree in writing to make the repairs and/or repair credit then requested by Purchaser and the parties shall proceed to settlement. No party may ulilaterally terminate this Agreement during the Negotiation Period, provided however, if, by 5:00 p.m. on the seventh (7"') day of the Negotiation Period, no final agreement is reached as to the repairs, purchaser​
shall have​​​​until 5:00 p.m. on the second day after the end of the Negotiation Period to either: (i) terminate this Agreement by written notice to Seller, or (ii) accept in writing Seller's last offered repairs and/or repair credit and proceed to settlement. lf Purchaser terminates this Agreement or fails to notify Seller of its election within the said two (2) day period, then this Agreement shall terminate, and subject to the provisions of Paragraph 6, Purchaser's Deposit shall be refunded in full to Purchaser, and neither party shall have any further obligation hereunder.​


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Any updates on the housing situation?? I hope things are going smoothly at least... I would recommend contacting a lawyer..


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for checking on us. We are submitting the inspection estimates to the buyers tonight, so we will have to see if they'll make the improvements or they will let us out of the contract. Hopefully we'll know something soon, but I think they legally have around 7 days to get back to us. Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh what a predicament, Bridget. Best we all go to law school to do anything in our lives these days. :w00t: This is absurd.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If they are not willing to do the improvements they should lower the price of the house to compensate for what it is going to cost you to do them yourself.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It truly is absurd Sue. I can only imagine how the sellers are going to feel when they see an estimate of around $10,000 worth of repairs needed. I feel bad for them  . I just hope they respond quickly.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Janine we had actually talked about that. I think my husband is against the idea though. He wants to make sure that if anything else is effected during the renovations, that the seller will be responsible for those costs and not us. The other advantages to having it done before closing are so that the house appraises for the correct value and it will give the house time to air out from the mold remediation. Ugggh.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's a little early to tell, but the sellers look like they plan to fix everything. I'm pushing to get the repair credit at closing so that we can hire our own contractors and make sure the job is done right. Hopefully we will know something by mid-week. My main concern is the mold issue in the crawl space and in one small space on the attic/roof area. I want to make sure we are creating a very clean and enviro friendly home. I spoke with my husband and we have agreed that we can add a bit more $ and upgrade the repairs if we need to. I want to live in this home for at least 20 more years, so we are going to make sure it's done right the first time. There is something about an old home that just makes me fall in love (a like like a senior fluff lol). The character and charm is like a beautiful quilt on a chilly day ~ I just can't seem to resist it. Sometimes that quilt needs patching though and that is where we are at on this journey. I think this house wants us to own it and take care of it. I look forward to being a part of protecting it. It's not that old (built in the 70's) but if a house can have an old soul, this one truly does. Anyway, we just had to get past the anger towards the laws that DO NOT protect buyers, and move towards creating a beautiful home for us to love for the rest of the days that God will allow. Thank you all for your friendships, you have been such a blessing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Well, after a morning of real estate back and forth, we have been informed that we cannot cancel our contract. I'm beyond frustrated. We are not comfortable at all with this house. The repairs are extensive. Basically the seller is saying they will hire professional contractors to correct all of the issues, so we have no valid out clause  . The roof may only be good for a few more years and legally they are only required to fix the little bit that shows damage. A roof replacement is not something we budgeted for. How on earth can anyone buy a home and know what repairs will be needed BEFORE submitting an offer? That's what the inspection is for. I'm definetly rethinking a career in real estate...maybe that was the greater purpose to all of this?


Did you write in "contingent upon inspection? We do that just in case...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Fortunately the "contingent upon inspection" part is a protection for us that is included in the contract. Even if they for some reason insist on doing the repairs, then we will hire experts to make sure the repairs were done exactly as we specified in the addendum. I'm hoping they'll just let us take care of the repairs ourselves. We could sleep at my in-laws home(they live only a few minutes from the new house) and so we wouldn't have to be there during the mold remediation etc. Much safer that way and I can still be on-site to oversee and be available for any questions or concerns that may arise.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking back to see how this is going.*
*and always wishing you the best.*
*Nickee in Pa**

*Bridget You Hang in there I Know that feeling Your Having. All Will Work out my Dear.*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Could end up a total blessing. Ending up with the perfect house for you with everything sorted up front. :biggrin:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys  . DH, Bella and I took a little drive around the new house and the town. It is so comfortable there. Much slower than where we live. We timed the distance from there to my DH's new office and it will be about 6 minutes. Another blessing!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

WooHoo ! 6 minutes to go to work ! that's fantastic, you are going to save a lot of gas and maybe your husband even would be able to walk to it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Janine! The gas savings is going to be great! Oh and since he currently has toll booths to cross (75 cents each way), around the end of the year his new office will open, so then we won't have the toll booths anymore, so we'll have that savings too. Yipeeee!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We got a response from the sellers last night and it was not one we accepted. Basically they are not properly addressing the moisture/mold issues. Ugggh! This is not a negotiable area with us. The insulation must be removed and replaced. The ducts must be replaced. The grading issues must be properly corrected. We asked our agent to let them know that they either take care of everything we requested or release the contract. We should hear back today. Looks like we will probably be trying to find a new home right away  .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Gosh I'm sorry Bridgete. It just keeps going from getting the house to not getting the house and back and forth for you. Thats got to be really upsetting. You sure want the mold cleaned properly or it will still cause you problems and its very expensive to clean up. My Mom had mold in her basement a few years ago and to have it properly removed it cost her $10,000.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Kathy. We are definetly over it. They only agreed to offer $2000 for the treatment of the mold and they wanted to leave the wet, falling apart insulation in the crawl space & "repair" not replace the duct work....not acceptable. I think we are done with it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What I always wonder about is now that it's been reported in an inspection, they have to disclose it to any potential buyer and (I think) amend their listing agreement to disclose it up front. This is going to impact any future offer they receive and they may not be able to sell, so why not fix it now and get it over with? I just don't get that.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Totally with you Maggie. They do have to disclose it. They can say that they treated the mold though, show proof and that will be legally sufficient I think. We know that we had 2 (or maybe it was 3) contractors tell us that insulation had to come out. Moisture/mold/mildew is just going to hide around it. Some folks may just see what now will "look" like a dry space and not know that there could be probably behind it  . Same goes with the "repairing" of the duct work etc. I just want it to be over with. We've been more than careful about doing our part - now they either need to take care of everything or we are done.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As to the mold issue.... When we had the ice-jam problem in our house a couple years ago... it caused major leaks thru the ceiling of our DR and water was running down the outter wall ( where the eaves were).
We had insurance company come to get assement if we had 'coverage' to repair. 
At first the agent said that unfortuneatly "NO".. that all was 'cosmetic' and we were only covered for 'structural' damage.
I argued that if the water is so badly running down where we could see... how do we know that it isn't also running down the 'backside' of the wall where insulation was.. and that mold formation in that area was a major worry to us.
He then agreed to have a company come and use a meter that detects moisture behind the wall. They atarted at the top.. and this was well over a week later by the time they came. The first 'pokes' with the needle mechanism didn't detect any moisture... BUT as the guy went to toward the bottom of the wall.. it was found to be SOAKED!!!!!!! ( of course water 'settled' there in the time period). At that point it was mostly the insulation that was retaining all that water!!! 
Insurance then did cover and required the whole inner wall be taken down and ALL INSULATION ripped out. The wood structure and 'studs' were 'treated' I think I recall and had to totally dry out before repairs of new insulation and new inner wall could be constructed.
Removing that insulation is a MUST!!! If it wasn't necessary, believe me ,the insurance company would not have included it in the claim!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to go through all that Terry. That must have been a mess  . Thank you for reaffirming our position on treating the wet insulation by replacing it. It has to go!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

You definitely don't want to fool around with mold. Hopefully, they will let you out of the contract so you can move on. It was such a cute house though. Unfortunate that it had so many issues.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Karen. It really is a cute house...we loved it. Apparently their Realtor is speaking with them tonight to see if he can talk them into taking care of the repairs, but his thought as of last night, was that they weren't going to do any more and they would release our contract. I'm working on a list of other possible properties to tour tomorrow.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you Karen. It really is a cute house...we loved it. Apparently their Realtor is speaking with them tonight to see if he can talk them into taking care of the repairs, but his thought as of last night, was that they weren't going to do any more and they would release our contract. I'm working on a list of other possible properties to tour tomorrow.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you! What a frustrating ordeal. Really, I'm hoping you get released from your contract so you can move on and start fresh! That's what I would want at this point. What a mess!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Nida. Yep, a fresh start sounds wonderful at this point. It is challenging to find another property that we like as much as that house though. Everything seems so plain....blahhhhh lol  .


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh ohh!  well I hope something comes up that you love even more. Sounds like this just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - my old saying (you know i have plenty of them) is, "If it smells like a bad fish, throw it back." I use it for deciding on my clients  but i think in this case the fish smells moldy and it's a sign that it's not for you. I just tend to go with vibes and i don't think the vibes are great. The old tenants have poisoned them I do believe that you'll see a better house and you'll make it fabulous with your flair for design. And this time try not to have that clause.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a relief!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for your friendships yall! The contract was released. I'm happy and I'm sad. I agree that the right house is out there for us. Now to find it... fast! I think we'll approach this search a bit differently. Before we wanted move-in ready, now I think we'll consider COSMETIC renovations so that we can personalize the space. With a small budget its challenging to find something that's totally what we are looking for. Yall know how much I love a decorating challenge  . Oh and I think we have to be open to some old school styles - like tri-levels and brick ranchers with basements. Definetly stretching my creative imagination, but I think it will be fun. Oh and it must have a fenced yard so when my SM family and fluffs visit...they'll be room to play  . Love yall so much!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks so much for your friendships yall! The contract was released. I'm happy and I'm sad. I agree that the right house is out there for us. Now to find it... fast! I think we'll approach this search a bit differently. Before we wanted move-in ready, now I think we'll consider COSMETIC renovations so that we can personalize the space. With a small budget its challenging to find something that's totally what we are looking for. Yall know how much I love a decorating challenge  . Oh and I think we have to be open to some old school styles - like tri-levels and brick ranchers with basements. Definetly stretching my creative imagination, but I think it will be fun. Oh and it must have a fenced yard so when my SM family and fluffs visit...they'll be room to play  . Love yall so much!


Bridget ... I am so sorry it didn't work out for you. However, it's good you got out of the contract on the house. Mold alone is a very serious issue ... and, because the sellers were not willing to take care of the problem appropriately ... well, your dream home, in that case, would have ended up to be a nightmare. 

You will still find your dream home! Lots of hugs coming your way!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Good news...!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Bridget, you are so talented I am sure whatever new home you find will look like a showplace. I am glad you were released from that mess and there WILL be a better one out there, you will see :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I'm over my bad attitude now and ready to find our home! I was so grumpy and bummed yesterday....no time for such foolish energy! Okay, I'm leaving in a few minutes to preview 2 properties. I'll let you know how it goes  .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks so much for your friendships yall! The contract was released. I'm happy and I'm sad. I agree that the right house is out there for us. Now to find it... fast! I think we'll approach this search a bit differently. Before we wanted move-in ready, now I think we'll consider COSMETIC renovations so that we can personalize the space. With a small budget its challenging to find something that's totally what we are looking for. Yall know how much I love a decorating challenge  . Oh and I think we have to be open to some old school styles - like tri-levels and brick ranchers with basements. Definetly stretching my creative imagination, but I think it will be fun. Oh and it must have a fenced yard so when my SM family and fluffs visit...they'll be room to play  . Love yall so much!


I'm so sorry this house didn't work out...I know you loved it so much. But honestly, I think this was the best thing in this situation. With all the problems you faced already with the inspection/contract, who knows what else would have popped up down the road. I'm relieved for you not having to deal with all of that anymore. Phew! I know you'll find your perfect home soon!!! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Whew, I have to admit I'm relieved for you! Everything just seemed to be going downhill, and some of the house issues were very concerning. Enjoy the search, and I'll be praying the right house comes along!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We are planning to put an offer in on another house today. I'm a bit nervous, but think I'm just out of sorts from this allergy/cold thing I've got going on. Hopefully once all this passes I'll feel a bit more like "me" and can get excited about moving again. Anyway, this house was built in 2000 and needs some interior updating. It's a pretty large home and maybe next year we can add a little fence for Bella. We are stretching our budget but believe that it the neighborhood can support the value. Here's a link of the house: 10525 Oakside Dr, Richmond, VA 23237 - Home For Sale and Real Estate Listing - realtor.com® .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Very nice!!!! Fingers crossed this one works out for you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Kathy! I felt so bad for that poor deer head on the wall though  . I kept apologizing to it every time I walked by lol.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice Bridget!! Is that a false dormer over the garage or is there a room there! Ahh come on keep the deer head! Just kidding!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I couuldn't see any photos except the exterior :angry: ( been having that issue with some sites/links...have to address it with tech support BUT have to be in the mood!LOL )
Anyway I REALLY like the house exterior!! Sooo wish I could see other photos!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Bridget, So thankful you found out before hand!! I wish we would of before we moved in here 3 years ago, but the people had repainted and covered everything up! It even passed inspection, after moving in we noticed small problems, now with this flood, weve noticed EVERY problem, and all the mold. Were lucky to have caught it before it got worse, but we still have to redo everything. My daughter is asthmatic so we are really lucky! Im sure things will work out for you and the right house will come along and you will just know it!! Keeping you in our prayers!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice! Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

That house is beautiful! And such a huge yard for Bella to run and play! I hope the best for this house good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys  . 


WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!! So excited!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Ok details!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Bridget. :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well you don't let the grass grow under your feet do you? LOL Gorgeous!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YAY!! Congrats! That was fast...and boy, I LOVE it. What a pretty house...loved everything except that poor deer head :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, you are really cute! I am so happy you got what you wanted---can't wait to see what you turn it into! Be sure & take lots of before & after shots. Hopefully one day I can come & see for myself when I am "driving by." :HistericalSmiley: Enjoy the journey!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks you guys  .
> 
> 
> WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!! So excited!


Yes!!! :chili: :aktion033: :thumbsup: Very good news!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys  . I'll try to get more pictures this week and share them you yall. It will be fun to have the before & after remodel pictures to feature on my business website (once that is finally up and running lol). I think we are going to go with kind of a British Colonial design style for this house. We've been fortunate to travel to the islands a bit and I love the bits of colonial rich patterns and furniture, airy white cotton curtains etc. Very excited to get moved in !


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bridget, your new house is gorgeous!! You must so thrilled!! I'm so very excited for you! We just started the house hunt!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you! Just wanted to give a quick update. We are tenatively scheduled to close on our house on May 23rd  . I'm trying not to get too overly excited about the whole thing because there has been so much drama with this process. I guess I'm kind of waiting for something to go wrong lol. Hopefully all will go well and we'll be in our house before June 1st. What a journey....so glad yall were on it with me  .


----------

